# concrete floor covering



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone on here might know.

There is a approx 10,000 Sqft bldg that had old flooring on it for alot of years. The stuff they used is black and has leached into the concrete. We have ground/sanded a part of the floor, however there are spots that the black stuff has leached deep into the concrete and we do not want to grind the entire floor all the way down. Know what i mean.

We were thinking of staining the concrete, however paint or stain will not adhere to the areas that have the black stuff. The paint and stain just scrapes off those areas.

is there a product that will adhere to this crap? we may be forced to tile the whole area, however I was looking to stain it.

Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

have you tried muratic acid. you can acid stain it if water every is on the floor does not have a oil base. if you are going to acid stain dont use paint thinner. you have to clean the concete really good. if you want i might be able to come look if you live around pensacola.

hope that helps


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

What you might want to consider but is a little pricey is a topcoat and stamping the concrete. That is where you put a 2 inch layer of grout mix as a top coat and have the finisher stamp and color it for you. Give sniper a holler, I dont know if he is into the stamping or not but he is a pro.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a little late but the black mastic used for floor tile adhesive back years ago contained asbestos. May want to watch out for a strange cough.

Like said an concrete overlayment (can be stamped/stained) may be your best bet but would probably be comparable in price to hard tile. Another "cheaper" option would be to go back with a soild vinyl tile (SVT)product. This stuff is more durable than VCT and has many colors/textures to chose from to where the stuff resembles hard tile.


----------

